# iphone 6 ...



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

i ordered the iPhone 6 and received it today i was hopeful it will slide and fit in the audi phone holder cup/keys
but it doesn't ... just incase someone was wondering


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Obviously the phone is too small.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*also looking for a good iphone holder*

hey i also ordered iphone 6 but i'm still using my 5s atm.
Do you have any good suggestions for a phone holder that will fit?

I'm looking at the Kenu Airframe Portable Car Vent Mount:
http://www.amazon.com/Kenu-Airframe-Portable-Smartphone-Mount/dp/B00D901B4W

Some reviews suggest that this mount doesn't work well with the previous A3 model.
But i have yet to find a review for our MQB model.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Why not place the phone into the center console, where there's a charge and link cable for it?

The cup holders should be used for cups or keys. 

I would have my phone paired to the Bluetooth of the car.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

steven7677 said:


> hey i also ordered iphone 6 but i'm still using my 5s atm.
> Do you have any good suggestions for a phone holder that will fit?
> 
> I'm looking at the Kenu Airframe Portable Car Vent Mount:
> ...


I've been using a Kenu with my Moto X in my S3 since I got it and it works fairly well. I have it clipped to the airvent just to the right of the steering wheel. I also got my iPhone 6 today and I can't say I have any complaints at all. I can take some pics if anyone wants to see how it looks "in use".


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Why not place the phone into the center console, where there's a charge and link cable for it?
> 
> The cup holders should be used for cups or keys.
> 
> I would have my phone paired to the Bluetooth of the car.


They probably need the phone for navigation.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Why not place the phone into the center console, where there's a charge and link cable for it?
> 
> The cup holders should be used for cups or keys.
> 
> I would have my phone paired to the Bluetooth of the car.



yup i place it in the centre console now .. got gps in the mmi don't need a mount


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

lovei27 said:


> i ordered the iPhone 6 and received it today i was hopeful it will slide and fit in the audi phone holder cup/keys
> but it doesn't ... just incase someone was wondering


Just to clarify, are you referring to the iPhone 6 Plus? My GS4 fits there with room to spare on all sides so I don't see how the regular 6 wouldn't fit.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for the input! Looking forward to seeing your pictures.
I do need to use my iphone for navigation since the S3s in TW don't come with it...


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

How does the Kenu airframe fit into the circular air vents of the S3?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

phobic99 said:


> I've been using a Kenu with my Moto X in my S3 since I got it and it works fairly well. I have it clipped to the airvent just to the right of the steering wheel. I also got my iPhone 6 today and I can't say I have any complaints at all. I can take some pics if anyone wants to see how it looks "in use".


I'd love to see a pic of it in use. 

Also on the topic of iPhone 6 (or iOS 8 for that matter) has anyone else experienced super low volume during bluetooth streaming in their A3/S3s?


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. Finally got around to taking some pics. 











As you can see, I have it wedged between outer vent and the dash. The vent ring (for air flow) still works just fine even when the mount is clipped in place.










No damage to the vent itself.










Moto X 


























iPhone 6
























Happy to take more pics or answer any questions.


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

Does the iPhone wobble around when it's in the mount or does it feel pretty secure?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Another option..
http://www.proclipusa.com/dashboard...enter-mount-854804-14263.cmsv?p_leftorright=0
That plus any AMPS mount.. 
Such as this
http://www.iboltshop.com/iBOLT-IT-J9VJ-IKZK-AMPS-Adapter-Plate/dp/B009AYLYWA

Plus one of these..
http://www.iboltshop.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=iphone&Action=submit

I guess ibolt doesn't have an iphone 6 mount out, but I've been using their mounts + the amps plate + a proclip dash mount for a while, and I like it a lot. I do have to occasionally retighten the knuckle, but it's fairly stable.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

fundulz said:


> Does the iPhone wobble around when it's in the mount or does it feel pretty secure?


No wobble for me at all. I usually just clip the phone into the mount without doing anything else and it stays in place. 

The Proclip mounts are very good, I just got tired of buying phone specific holders since I change phones way too often. Proclip does offer a universal type mount but you have to do some searching on their site since it's not exactly well advertised.


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd rather not have the pro clip since its 'permanently' mounted into the car and fill like it would take away from the beauty of the interior. I had the Kenu in my GTI and it was nice to put it away when I wasn't using it. 

Are you using the Kenu or Kenu+?


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

fundulz said:


> I'd rather not have the pro clip since its 'permanently' mounted into the car and fill like it would take away from the beauty of the interior. I had the Kenu in my GTI and it was nice to put it away when I wasn't using it.
> 
> Are you using the Kenu or Kenu+?


I'm using the original Kenu since it was the only one out at the time I bought it.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

Maybe it's not an issue, but we had similar set up on our EX 35. It was used mostly when my wife would be a passenger and she would put her phone there. It was fine when the weather was cooler, but when the AC would be running, the phone itself would fog up some. She wasn't happy with that and worried that it may even hurt the phone some. Can't say I blame her, but have no others seen this?


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

phobic99 said:


> Sorry for the delay. Finally got around to taking some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

steven7677 said:


> phobic99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay. Finally got around to taking some pics.
> ...


----------

